# ASSISTANCE PLEASE



## Dilligaf617 (6 mo ago)

Ihave a Giant OCR compact 8 speed triple I am trying to find out what model it is to purchase a pair of brake lever hoods as you can see from the photo the ones that are there do not appear to be a correct fit. Can anyone help


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Shimano stamps the exact model number on the lever. Squeeze the lever and look where the lever pivots as the metal is exposed near the black plastic. That's where it is on my pair.

Or you may have to peel back the hood to find it. You will not have to remove the lever from the bars.


----------

